# de-ionised water



## jagz (19 Mar 2011)

right iv been looking at making some 4dkh solution , now i know i need de-ionised water so i can either buy some water from halfords or i can make my own , so if i run water through my ro unit with di chamber will this make the water i need or do i need to run it only through the di chamber without the rest of the ro unit 

or will this not work at all

cheers jagz


----------



## mdhardy01 (19 Mar 2011)

De ionised ro is perfect
Matt


----------



## jagz (19 Mar 2011)

cheers matt , 

so i add 
6g of Sodium Bicarbonate to 5 litre of di ro and that give me 40dkh 
i then take 100ml of this mix and mix it with 900ml of plain di ro 
and this should then give me 1 litre of 4dkh solution 

have i got that right

cheers jagz


----------



## mdhardy01 (19 Mar 2011)

Spot on 
Matt


----------



## jagz (19 Mar 2011)

cheers matt , 

so am i right in thinking that if i mix 3g of sodium bicarbonate with 2.5 litres of di ro i will still get the 40dkh

cheers

jagz


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Mar 2011)

You could mix it and see
Just test with dkh test
Personally I would stick with the tried and tested
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

Hi gang
You must use Deionised water only as Reverse Osmosis water wont work.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

ok so that has just thrown the spanner in the works lol, i can do either but i want to make the correct stuff

can anyone else confirm weather just DI water is needed or RO with DI 

cheers
jagz


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Mar 2011)

So hoggie what about de ionised ro 
Would that work?
That's what I used
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> So hoggie what about de ionised ro
> Would that work?
> That's what I used
> Matt


Hi Matt
I'm not to sure about De-Ionised RO water....but Ive tried it with normal RO water and it didn't work.
hoggie.


----------



## danmil3s (20 Mar 2011)

just out of curiosity how do you make De-Ionised RO water


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity how do you make De-Ionised RO water


Yea Dan thats what I was thinking.


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

arrr hoggie it would be 4 stage ro unit so it is prefilter > carbon > membrane > DI Resin

so it is going through the di aswell

matt do you get 4dk when you have made it mate

cheers jagz


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

if you run it through DI resin that make di water

so by using di resin in my ro unit i would be making di ro water

jagz


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

Hi
Have a go at making it with this 4 stage RO unit and let us know how it turned out.
I have only used a 2 stage unit before.
hoggie


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

so what are your 2 stages bud

jagz


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

jagz said:
			
		

> so what are your 2 stages bud
> 
> jagz


Pre-filter and membrane.


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

oh right ok , yea i have di resin in mine aswell so im going to have a try and ill post up the results

cheers jagz


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

jagz said:
			
		

> oh right ok , yea i have di resin in mine aswell so im going to have a try and ill post up the results
> 
> cheers jagz


Good man.


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Mar 2011)

Mine is a 4 stage ro and I made 4 dkh absolutely fine using it
The di resin just removes all the last Cheka that the membrane can't deal with so that you end up with a TDS of zero
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (20 Mar 2011)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Mine is a 4 stage ro and I made 4 dkh absolutely fine using it
> The di resin just removes all the last Cheka that the membrane can't deal with so that you end up with a TDS of zero
> Matt


Thanks for clearing that up Matt.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## jagz (20 Mar 2011)

yep cheers matt that was my thinking aswell

thanks for the confirmation

jagz


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Mar 2011)

Glad to be of help
Matt


----------

